# a quicky



## Lip (Jun 25, 2005)

ive got my max core and max mem.do i have to save a profile of it and then get windows to load ati tool for it to be that speed all the time


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 25, 2005)

Yup thats exactly what you do. Save it as "overclock" or something and go to start up and put the options that you want. Check all three boxes and in the first put the profile name and in the second put start menu (all users) and that will load your profile when you start up.

-Dan


----------



## Lip (Jun 25, 2005)

on the load on windows startup ive got it as Reg key is that ok.

do these max core and mem look ok to you core 470.57 mem 202.50
my original core was 200 and the mem was 195. is it normal for the mem not to go up much. when i found the max i made the one i wasnt finding default and then made the one ive just found default then did the other one


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 25, 2005)

Lip said:
			
		

> on the load on windows startup ive got it as Reg key is that ok.
> 
> do these max core and mem look ok to you core 470.57 mem 202.50
> my original core was 200 and the mem was 195. is it normal for the mem not to go up much. when i found the max i made the one i wasnt finding default and then made the one ive just found default then did the other one



What card do you have?

A 200Mhz overclock for a VPU is kind of high , unless you have a heavly moded card?  In my experience usually RAM overclocks higher.  For example my RAM in my X700 Pro goes from 432 to 515, but my VPU only goes from 425 to about 469.


----------



## Lip (Jun 25, 2005)

ive got the sapphire 9550 256mb card

am i better off running it at stock speeds


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 25, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> What card do you have?
> 
> A 200Mhz overclock for a VPU is kind of high , unless you have a heavly moded card?  In my experience usually RAM overclocks higher.  For example my RAM in my X700 Pro goes from 432 to 515, but my VPU only goes from 425 to about 469.



I think the reason for that is that he hasn't oc'd his mem much. I know whith my card if I don't overclock my mem the core will go a lot higher. But the the defualt speed for a 9550 is 250 core, so I don't know where he is getting this 200 default from. Plus the 9550 is just a turned down 9600, which are great overclockers.

Lip running your card overclocked will give it a lot more performance but you just have to make sure it is stable and artifact free, and that its not overheating. Yes the reg key is fine as long as if loads on startup.

-Dan


----------



## stordoff (Jun 25, 2005)

all the 9550 overclock very well

the one in my pc is 250/200 stock but will easily do 470/220 on stock cooling


----------



## Lip (Jun 25, 2005)

i cant get the mem past 202 without it getting artifact


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 26, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> What card do you have?
> 
> A 200Mhz overclock for a VPU is kind of high , unless you have a heavly moded card?  In my experience usually RAM overclocks higher.  For example my RAM in my X700 Pro goes from 432 to 515, but my VPU only goes from 425 to about 469.



I retract my former statement due to unfimiliarty with your card  .


----------

